# Hay fever.



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Does anyone suffer from hayfever? It catches me out every year here in Spain, I have felt very tired and irritable for days but it never registered it was my not very friendly visitor I get every spring. Apparently there 6 million of us here in Spain and the olive trees are one of the main culprits of the pollen problem as their pollen can travel 400 km, so difficult to avoid it really. Atishoo, atishoo. :wink2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ah that explains it GG. Thats OK as we will make allowances for you now.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

All fall down...


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Ah that explains it GG. Thats OK as we will make allowances for you now.
> 
> Ray.


Oh, that's nice Ray, all I get from Michelle is take another pill you miserable bugger.:crying::wink2:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Don't now but for a period of about 5 years I suffered badly every year when the yellow oil seed rape was in flower. It went away about 20 years ago and has not returned.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Yep Every year. An anti-histamine tablet once a day makes me less irritable.
Bill


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Heike has terrible hay fever, the calls it tree fever. She is waiting to go on another 3 week Kur paid for by the health service. last one she went on was about 5 years ago. most of the time she is on cortisone in the _tree fever_ months.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Ah that explains it GG. Thats OK as we will make allowances for you now.
> 
> Ray.


Ha ha Ray BUT, what's your excuse? >

Terry
PS don't blame Pru she may be watching :wink2:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Glandwr said:


> Don't now but for a period of about 5 years I suffered badly every year when the yellow oil seed rape was in flower. It went away about 20 years ago and has not returned.


That was what I was hoping as it usually starts in early January but no. Mind you could be worse but at least once I start popping the pills it is not so bad.:smile2:
Don't know what causes mine as the olive trees don't pollinate until June/July but we have loads of wild flowers showing now so maybe one of those little sods are the cause, which would be a shame as they look so good.:frown2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

greygit said:


> we have loads of wild flowers showing now so maybe one of those little sods are the cause, which would be a shame as they look so good./images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_sad.png


I remember travelling north in Eastern Portugal in April. I think the EU must have funded farmers to sow wild flowers because the scene was just amazing - yellows, reds, blues...

And just when you thought it couldn't get any better you'd crest a hill or round a bend... and there would be another WOW!! moment.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If your hay fever is winter or early spring based it is probably due to tree pollen, most trees are wind pollinated so the pollen is small and light and carried for literally miles by breezes or winds unless it is raining - that settle it down much more rapidly.

If your hay fever is late spring or summer then it is most likely due to flowering grasses - once again they release pollen carried by the wind for a considerable distance. The flower heads (often green so less easily seen than brightly coloured, insect pollinated flowers) are shaken by very light air movements caused by even a wild animal such as a harvest mouse climbing up the stem..l.l

Anti-histamines are the normal first recourse but you used to be able to be "desensitised" so it would not affect you further. I was five times in successive years and it still does....... Mine is grass pollen and syarted while doing field work in long grass for A level Botany.....

Deep joy, totally debilitating and for many onlookers a real joke as the eyes go red, a wheeze starts and sneezing continues non-stop....... nose drops, nasal was outs,beye drops you name it, I've been there.

My best times was when I wore contact lenses - instant cessation which suggests the receptor cells for me are eye related - I may well go back to wearing 0 Diptera lenses just for the protection....

Good luck.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I wonder if masks will help sufferers? If they did not then contact lenses could be tried? I cannot imagine, as a lover of the outdoors, anything worse.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

patp said:


> I wonder if masks will help sufferers? If they did not then contact lenses could be tried? I cannot imagine, as a lover of the outdoors, anything worse.


To be honest now that I'm taking the antihistamines its not such problem. We went walking in a dry riverbed up in the hills this morning and lots of herbs and wild almonds were out in blossom but no problem to me thank goodness.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A nasty affliction

My grandson suffers from it and does get relief with one a day antihistamines

My son in law is allergic to everything, including dust mites, hoovering has to be done as he leaves for work and even then his eyes and nose are inflamed for two days once he returns, he needs special bedding which needs to be ironed with a hot iron to kill bed mites

Young Albert has begun to have running eyes and nose when he comes to our house, perhaps he is allergic to Shadow although he has a dog and cats at home which don’t seem to affect him and i hoover every day whether it needs it or not

We are noting wether it changes during the seasons, could it be our garden plants?

I’m glad antihistamine helps 

Incidentally they were the only thing that helped us in Scotland with midges , the chemist prescribed them and the relief was brilliant the rest of our trip

Before that we were at the stage of scrubbing with a hairbrush the itching was so intense

It happen once in Israel but we became immune to the mosquitos over time

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you have severe itching then try a VERY hot shower, almost as hot as you can bear it, this seems to degrade the toxin and reduce its impact markedly.

We have things called "August Mites" in September and early October......... these little things live as larvae and can only change to adult whatever it is' if they feed on mammalian blood once. By the time you notice it is itching they have had their lunch and dropped off, never to affect you again.

Sadly, they live in grass and may climb up the plants to take advantage of height so they can have their lunch well clear of knees etc in nice secluded places - I leave to your imagination what the itching causes to the desire to scratch one's bits...l.l.

The VERY hot shower seems to reduce the itching for about 24h, so just in time for next day's "Walkies".....

Oh, it's a wild life we live here.....

Even worse were the "Nosee'um's" in Southern Florida on the beaches..... you do not realise they have attacked you until the bites rise up as wells and take about 3 weeks to go down again, becoming a suppurating mess....... Yuk. Never did see the responsible insects, hence their name....... and that was not of my making up.....


----------

